# Living In Valencia



## jambo5 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi, I'm moving to Valencia with my partner. We are both around 30 years old and have professional careers. I don't know the city very well and I'm wondering where the best areas within the city are to live? I hoped that someone might have some advice...

We don't own a car in Spain and want to live in the city, where we work.

Thanks for any advice that can be offered...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jambo5 said:


> Hi, I'm moving to Valencia with my partner. We are both around 30 years old and have professional careers. I don't know the city very well and I'm wondering where the best areas within the city are to live? I hoped that someone might have some advice...
> 
> We don't own a car in Spain and want to live in the city, where we work.
> 
> Thanks for any advice that can be offered...


Hi!
I'm not really sure what info you're looking for:confused2:. I mean, you say that you're moving to Valencia as if it's a sure thing, but I'm not sure if you have jobs, and you don't know the city. Is that right?
So, besides thinking of an area to live, we'd need to know if you want to rent or buy, house or flat?
Will you be looking for work?
Do you speak Spanish or Valenciano?
With more background somebody may be able to give you more advice.


----------



## elusius (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello, I live in Valencia. Do you have jobs here? Do you have to live in the center? If you do, the best area for me would be the old quarter, where renting can be quite cheap and there are loads of restaurants and bars, but the down side is some parts are a bit iffy, not dangerous. The port is a nice place to live and renting here would be average, although in short supply because the proximity of the universities. There are pockets of very expensive properties, and these tend to overlook the central park, especially around the city if arts and science. To be sensible, go out to one of the pueblos like L,Eliana or Pobla or Pucol, Betera or even Liria. These villages are very quick to commute to and fun to live in. They are all highly independant and have their own festes and special events, and most important, much, much cheaper to rent than central Valencia.


----------



## jambo5 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi, My appologies I was a bit vague. I have a job working in one of the universities. I am looking for information about the diferent areas within Valencia to live. The university is very central and I´m looking to rent on a short to medium term. 

There are so many rental options and districts to live in, I was hoping to narrow the search a little! I want somewhere with some life, without being crazy. I also don´t want to comute for more than 20/30 minutes.

Any help would be great...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jambo5 said:


> Hi, My appologies I was a bit vague. I have a job working in one of the universities. I am looking for information about the diferent areas within Valencia to live. The university is very central and I´m looking to rent on a short to medium term.
> 
> There are so many rental options and districts to live in, I was hoping to narrow the search a little! I want somewhere with some life, without being crazy. I also don´t want to comute for more than 20/30 minutes.
> 
> Any help would be great...


Well to give you an idea (if you look on a map) the train line South takes about 50 mins to get to Gandia and costs about €6.50 return, so anything half way down would be about the right limit for you


----------



## elib (Jun 6, 2012)

*movin to valencia*



jambo5 said:


> Hi, I'm moving to Valencia with my partner. We are both around 30 years old and have professional careers. I don't know the city very well and I'm wondering where the best areas within the city are to live? I hoped that someone might have some advice...
> 
> We don't own a car in Spain and want to live in the city, where we work.
> 
> Thanks for any advice that can be offered...


Hi Jambo5,

I know this was a while ago, but found your post online searching for places to live. I'm moving to Valencia, Spain with my partner and am wondering about a good part of town to live in. She will be getting her masters at one of the universities. Any recommendations? How was your trip?
Thanks! Eli


----------

